# Weird freeze dried weight and pictures of the girls all dressed up!



## Stone again! (May 7, 2011)

Ok This is my first freeze dry but this looks even weird to me I weighed this out twice before the freeze-dry and twice after the freeze-dry Before weight was 177.7g. which =s 6.34 ozs, and after weight was 178.1 which =s 6.38 ozs Now I might not be the smartest man alive but I am pretty sure that if you freeze dry it; it should have weighted less Youd think! But mine came out weighting 0.04 more Any thought on this guy?

Here is some more pictures of my girls I am done with the LST but it felt more like S&M My poor girls have had their arms and legs broken and then tide down Not to mention toped and defoliated for a week Well the boot camp training is or and it is time to shine now so my wife dressed them up for a night on the town enjoy the pictures but dont forget to tell me why you think my MJ weights more after the big freeze then before Go figure!

PS... You'll have to wait for my wife to get back from Reno for the pictures... Our real girls took here there for mother's day and she is the Camera/Picasa person... But before you go take a guess at the dry freeze weight question... Thanks in advance for all your advise guys... :ciao:


----------

